# bees just walking around



## dmsenn (May 22, 2012)

We have the same thing going on, except I have not noticed a change in color. Their wings are fine and they walk out to about 15 feet in front of the hives. This usually happens in the morning when it is still cool. I just looked at them and the walkers are gone. There are a number of dead bees in an area about 5 feet from the hive entrances, but the walkers are no longer there. Both of my hives are active in front of the hive and at the entrances. A call to another local bee keeper says it is not a problem in that she saw the same behavior in her bees and it eventually goes away. I was concerned that there was some kind of disease going on, but the hives seem to be doing ok.


----------



## MrHappy (Feb 10, 2012)

I asked my mentor when this happened to my hive and he said that it was Trachea mites. They are walking because they can't get enough air through their airway to breath to fly. I don't know if this is right, but I started treating with greese patties.


----------



## dmsenn (May 22, 2012)

I might do the same. I have the formula for grease patties, and I assume you put them on top of the frames of the brood box. Can you do this on a hive with honey supers? One of my hives has the honey duper installed, but they have not combed it out yet. The other is still being fed sugar water and it is the one that has the least population. I can't tell which hive is infected and I will treat both if possible.

What is your pattie recipe?

UPDATE: I made grease patties with 2c sugar and 1c Crisco. I added about 5ml of Wintergreen essential oil to the mix. Patties are not hardened and are still kind of mushy. I may remix with another 1/2 to 1c of sugar just to see if they stiffen up. I realize that the Wintergreen means that I will not put these in the hive with the honey super installed. I think I'll make a few "grease only" patties for that hive.

Comments?


----------



## mrqb (Jul 17, 2011)

smear a thin layer of Vicks on the sticky board and slide it in,...now watch to see how many people think i'm crazy


----------



## dmsenn (May 22, 2012)

I wondered about that...Vicks is just menthol and petroleum jelly, isn't it? Probably the same as menthol and the bees never touch it.

How much Vicks do you use?


----------



## mrqb (Jul 17, 2011)

dmsenn said:


> I wondered about that...Vicks is just menthol and petroleum jelly, isn't it? Probably the same as menthol and the bees never touch it.
> 
> How much Vicks do you use?


i just smear a thin layer on the center most part of sticky board,less if its going to be hot...i should have bought stock in vicks before i let my secret out.haha


----------



## Closet Beekeeper Japan (May 23, 2012)

I used 3kg sugar:1kg vegetable shortening ration because if was still mushy and also added 100g of real honey and some peppermint tea I brewed up (this is to keep ants from it...) -- needless to say they are not so interested in the paddies...


----------



## Closet Beekeeper Japan (May 23, 2012)

dumb question whats a sticky board... and thanks for the tip. I am willing to do anything to help my bees.


----------

